# Sensitive face skin, need recs for cleanser (no fragrance)



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Biosensitive cleanser (Biotherm).


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Biosensitive cleanser (Biotherm)._

 
2nd


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

Philosophy Purity Made Simple


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2005)

Cetaphil


----------



## mspixieears (May 6, 2005)

Dermalogica special cleansing gel (somewhat similar to Philosophy Purity)
Aesop purifying cream cleanser
Clinique comforting cream cleanser


----------



## Jessica (May 6, 2005)

Cetaphil
It has been a staple for my DH and I.  You can get it @ any grocery store and it's about $10 USD


----------



## diesel (May 6, 2005)

Cetaphil's a bit harsher than Spectro Gel, but each are very mild and sold in the drugstore so they might be a bit easier on the wallet if you're just trying out different ones on really sensitive skin.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 6, 2005)

I am looking also for a sensitive face cleaner. Thx


----------



## kare31 (May 6, 2005)

I use Kiehls Gentle Foaming Facial Cleanser.  My skin is pretty sensitive; even Cetaphil gave me red bumps and and felt burning on my skin.  Good luck finding one that works for you, I had to try many before i came across Kiehls.


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (May 7, 2005)

paula's choice one step cleanser for combination/oily OR combination/dry. it works wonders. it leaves no film on your face afterwards and your skin feels soooo soft


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

cetaphil, definitely.


----------



## shiann_2003 (Jun 12, 2005)

proavtiv cleanser


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 21, 2005)

2nd Philosophy Purity Made Simple and Kiehls Gentle Foaming Facial Cleanser...  I have sensitive skin and both of these work lovely.


----------



## Bettycakes (Jul 21, 2005)

I think Cetaphil rocks pretty well - I have sensitive, dry skin and my son has sensitive, acne-prone skin... works well for both of us.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 21, 2005)

Neutrogena Sensitive Skin Solutions. Cetaphil burned my skin like it was acid.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 22, 2005)

Another one for Neutrogena Sensitive Skin Solutions. I use the cleanser and toner. Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cetaphil is okay too, except I don't like the one for oily skin. Makes my skin feel weird.

I haven't tried Biotherm BioSensitiv, but I heard Biotherm products are great for facial care.


----------



## solardame (Jul 28, 2005)

J&J Purpose or Cetaphil.


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 29, 2005)

You're in Canada? Definitely Marcelle Gentle Face Wash for sensitive skin (at SDM).


----------

